# durabond 45



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought some durabond 45 today hoping that it would set up within the times described. however i put in on at 3pm and it is now 11 and there are still parts that are still wet.After 2 hours it was about 80% wet still. It is not on thick either as it was my second coat. The 1st coat that I did with regular usg compund setup much quicker. I read the intructions on the bag to a t. It wasnt worth the 12 bucks I paid for it. Whats going on with this crap?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Millertyme said:


> I bought some durabond 45 today hoping that it would set up within the times described. however i put in on at 3pm and it is now 11 and there are still parts that are still wet.After 2 hours it was about 80% wet still. It is not on thick either as it was my second coat. The 1st coat that I did with regular usg compund setup much quicker. I read the intructions on the bag to a t. It wasnt worth the 12 bucks I paid for it. Whats going on with this crap?


Is it possible your bag of durabond is beyond its expiration date? There should be a date of manufacture on the bag and I believe it is good for 6 months from then. I used an expired bag in my house, and while it ultimately worked, it did not set as it should have. It set fast, and slow, and even right on time occasionally, and their customer service rep basically told me I could attribute that to the fact it was expired.


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

I use 5, 20 and 45 quickset on a regular basis, buy it from a drywall supplier who has fresh stock and I have found that even 5 minute has taken an hour to completely dry and 20 and 45 has also taken longer than the specified time, then on the other end I barely got my 5 minute mixed up and it started hardening in my pan. With 45 it may be the way you mixed it, water has a lot to do with it, its hard to say why some quickset takes longer to set up, one time I asked the homeowner for a hairdryer and applied heat to the patch and it dried within minutes. Here in the south, humidity has a lot to do with drying times.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

It usually "sets" enough to re-coat in the approximate prescribed time even if it's not completely dry. Temperature and humidity can affect setting time, but not by hours. I'd say it's a bad bag, but usually the out of date stuff sets too quickly (at least in my experience). I use a heat gun to speed up the drying time on small patch jobs, but it likely wouldn't help much in this case....


----------

